# Compra-venta > Vendo >  vendo...

## magik mackey

Hola vendo algunas cosas que tengo y no utilizo, todas como nuevas, alguna nueva a estrenar.
- Mental epic de Mikame *150 €, rebajada a 130 euros*



y en este link podeis ver unas fotos que hice ayer, en mi web me podeis ver utilizandolo en algun show:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7h7pavzllw9q56z/WfxoZZxDRS 
-Cremacion de cabeza de tora, posiblemente la mejor del mercado, *100 €. (Vendido)*
Captura.JPG
-tubo billete, con candado de calidad, 45€. *rebajado a 35 €, VENDIDO.*
tubo billete.jpg
.varita-gag-mago, 50€ *rebajado a 40 €*
varita%20mago.jpg
.Meteors, nuevo a estrenar, 75€ *rebajado a 60 €* 
- Mariposas flotantes de Uday, 20€ *rebajado a 15 € (Vendido)*
-Carta pescada "firmada", con dvd, la unica carta pescada que se puede hacer con carta firmada previamente, 50€ *rebajado a 45 €, (Vendido)*
_Carta en la boca, version jumbo, en castellano o catalán, 50€
- clavo del diablo laser, 50€ *rebajado a 45 €. (vendido)*
- gimmick (para coleccionista), para aparicion de liquidos, acepto ofertas, pieza practicamente unica,
- The raven *20 €* 
-Super Robbie Raccoon *25 €. (vendido)*

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3tuw6805dlkvk4r/o3BVDbLVdS
*-*Cuchillo a traves de la chaqueta *35 €*
*-*Tengo un ejemplar de "el boscar", en muy buen estado de conservacion, acepto ofertas.
-Fondo de escenario, a estrenar, tela negra ignifuga, *100 €*
180075.jpg
*Mas gastos de envio.*

Ire poniendo mas cosas, que no utilizo, casi todas, sin estrenar.

----------


## magik mackey

Refloto con precios *rebajados*

----------


## magik mackey

Clavo del diablo *vendido*

----------


## magik mackey

He añadido a la lista:

- The raven *20 €* 
-Super Robbie Raccoon *25 €. (vendido)*

----------


## magik mackey

He añadido algunas cosas a la lista

----------


## magik mackey

Super robie raccon, VENDIDO

----------


## magik mackey

He añadido a la lista pizarra Mental epic de Mikame

----------


## magik mackey

Le he hecho unas fotos a la pizarra mental epic de Mikame, para que podais verla, y en mi web la podeis ver en show. es una autentica joya.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7h7pavzllw9q56z/WfxoZZxDRS

----------


## mugomi

tienes privado

----------


## magik mackey

Mp's  respondidos.

----------


## magik mackey

Mental epic de Mikame, rebajada a 130 euros

----------


## mugomi

No se te pueden mandar mas privados, tienes lleno el buzon!!! jeje. Cuando vacies ponte en contacto conmigo.

----------


## magik mackey

Buzon vaciado.

----------


## magik mackey

Refloto con la lista actualizada.

----------


## MagNity

¿Cuanto mide el fondo de escenario?

----------


## magik mackey

eL fondo mide tres metros de ancho X 2,80  de altura maximo, valido para intarior o exterior, sin problemas con l viento, con telon negro ignifugo homologado para teatros, no llegue a estrenarlo.

----------


## magik mackey

Ademas como vivimos cerca, lo puedes ver antes de comprarlo, no se ha utilizado nunca, ni una sola vez, incluso lleva las bolsas dee proteccion de origen, lo comppre para la segunda edicion de Montgai magic, pero al final pusieron fondos, por lo que no llegue a estrenarlo.

----------


## magik mackey

Lista actualizada!!!

----------


## magik mackey

Refloto el tema, todavia hay articulos disponibles.

----------


## magik mackey

Reflotado!!!

----------


## cholo

Hola. 
Quisiere información del fondo de escenario, fotos, medidas y todo lo que trae
Un saludo

----------


## magik mackey

192807.jpg

Hola Cholo, el fondo incluye dos tripodes que llegan a los 2,80 m, dos tramos de 1,50 m, con unas piezas de montaje rapido, la tela ignifuga de 3 X 3 . y los soportes para colgarla rapidamente, se monta en 5 minutos, y para desmontarla igual, sirve para exterior aunque haga viento, todo el conjunto pesa unos 22 kilos, y esta nueva a estenar, no lo he utilizado nunca.

----------


## golfov

Tienes un mp.

----------

